# !!! KTP600 Basic color DP !!!



## Kitefriend (8 April 2010)

Guten Tag zusammen,

Ich habe von der Fa. Siemens ein KTP600 (6AV6 647-0AC11-3AX0) erworben. Nun möchte ich auch damit arbeiten. Mein Problem ist der nicht in Funktion zu setzende Transfer. 

Zur Info:
Der Rechner: WinXP Prof. Version 2002 SP2/DellPrecision Intel(R)Core(TM)2 CPU 6400@2.13GHz, 2,00GB Ram

Software: SIMATIC WinCC flexible 2008 SP1 Stand:K01.03.01.00_01.67.00.02
Kabel: RS232/PPI Multi-Master Cable (6ES7 901-3CB30-0XA0)

Frage : Ist das Kabel richtig? und welche Baudrate mus eingestellt werden? 

Am KTP sind die Baudraten nicht einstellbar welche mir das WinCC anbietet. 

Ich habe laut Siemens BA alles richtig, aber ich bekomme kein Transfer hin. Nichtmal das OS läst sich überprüfen in WinCC. 
Ich bitte euch um Hilfe, da ich von Seiten Siemens keine Hilfe bekomme.
Beim Support (01805050222) Sagten die mir vor dem kauf : helfen können wir Ihnen nur dann wenn sie es gekauft haben (aftersell service). Nun habe ich es gekauft und es geht nicht. Wenn ich nun wieder da anrufe kann keiner mir helfen. Die Antworten: Eigentlich sollte es gehen. Geht aber nicht. Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen. 

LG
Kitefriend


----------



## Pontifex (8 April 2010)

Hallo,

hat das KTP600 nicht auch eine Lan Schnittstelle??


----------



## Pontifex (8 April 2010)

oder mal anders gefragt hat es überhaupt eine PPI Schnitstelle?


----------



## Günni1977 (8 April 2010)

Pontifex schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hat das KTP600 nicht auch eine Lan Schnittstelle??



...aus dem Siemens-Katalog:


_KTP600 Basic color _
5,7” TFT mit 256  Farben 
1 Ethernet-Schnittstelle (TCP/IP) oder 1 RS 485/422-Schnittstelle  (separate Variante) 
Touchscreen und 6 taktile Funktionstasten
allgemeine Beschreibung
SIMATIC KTP600 BASIC COLOR DP 5,7" TFT DISPLAY, 256 FARBEN MPI/PROFIBUS DP SCHNITTSTELLE PROJEKTIERBAR AB WINCC FLEXIBLE 2008 COMPACT SP1 ENTHAELT OPEN SOURCE SW, DIE UNENTGELTLICH UEBERLASSEN WIRD SIEHE BEILIEGENDE CD


----------



## JesperMP (8 April 2010)

KTP600 Color DP hat nur eine MPI/DP Schnittstelle.

Ein PPI-Kabel reicht nicht. Du brauchst eine PC Adapter USB oder ähnliches.

edit: Ups - Falsch. Man kann S7-200 und PPI als Protokoll auswählen. Dann sollte ein PPI adapter funktionieren.


----------



## Kitefriend (8 April 2010)

Auf der Schnittstelle steht DP/MPI/PPI. An dem Gerät ist eine Codierschalter Anordnung wenn alle Schalter nach oben sind dann ist angeblich das  DP/MPI/PPI aktive und wenn von den 4 Schaltern die beiden in der Mitte nach unter stehen, dann soll das Ding RS422/485 haben.

Aber alles schon probiert. Nicht geht. 

Das steht in der BA: 

Möglichkeiten für die Datenübertragung Übersicht
Die folgende Tabelle zeigt die Möglichkeiten für die Datenübertragung zwischen Bediengerät
und Projektierungs-PC.
Typ Datenkanal Basic Panels DP Basic Panels PN
Seriell 1) Ja -
MPI/PROFIBUS DP Ja -
Sichern/Wiederherstellen,
Betriebssystem aktualisieren,
Projekt transferieren PROFINET - Ja
Seriell 1) Ja -
MPI/PROFIBUS DP - -
Betriebssystem aktualisieren
mit "Auf Werkseinstellungen
zurücksetzen"
PROFINET - Ja

1) Gilt bei Verwendung des PC/PPI-Kabels 6ES7 901-3CB30-0XA0 oder des
USB/PPI-Kabels 6ES7 901-3DB30-0XA0. 

LG
Kitefriend


----------



## Günni1977 (8 April 2010)

kannst du das Panel generell nicht in Transfermodus schalten oder funktioniert der Transfer von flexible aus nicht?


----------



## JesperMP (8 April 2010)

Im Transfer-Dialog sind RS232/PPI Multimaster cable und auch USB/PPI Multimaster cable wählbar.

Vermutlich muss PPI auf den KTP Panel voraus eingestellt werden.


----------



## Kitefriend (8 April 2010)

Das KTP600 steht in Transfer (Connecting to Host)  aber das WinCC bricht nach kurtzer Zeit (1Minute) den Transfer ab ohne ein Bit zu transportieren.


----------



## Kitefriend (8 April 2010)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Im Transfer-Dialog sind RS232/PPI Multimaster cable und auch USB/PPI Multimaster cable wählbar.
> 
> Vermutlich muss PPI auf den KTP Panel voraus eingestellt werden.



jo, hab ich ja eingestellt. Also im Transfer Dialog unter WinCC.


----------



## JesperMP (8 April 2010)

Kitefriend schrieb:


> jo, hab ich ja eingestellt. Also im Transfer Dialog unter WinCC.


Nein, auf den Panel.
Wenn ich es von andere Panele kenne, dann ist der Werkseinstellung MPI.


----------



## Kitefriend (8 April 2010)

Am KTP sieht es wie folgt aus: ES ist "MPI-DP-Standard-Universal" auszuwählen. 

Channal1: Seriel 
Channel2: MPI/Profibus

Info von Siemens:  
Für den Download eines Projekts vom PG/PC können Sie folgende RS232/PPI Multi-Master Kabel einsetzen:
Bestellnummer: 6ES7901-3CB30-0XA0
Das RS232/PPI Multi Master Kabel (mit 8 DIP-Schaltern) kann verwendet werden,
wenn der DIP-Schalter Nummer 5 auf PPI/freeport ("0") eingestellt wird.
Damit das Kabel die Änderung übernimmt, muss es spannungslos geschaltet werden.
Hinweis:
Das USB/PPI Multi Master Kabel (Bestell-Nr. 6ES7 901-3DB30-0XA0) E-Stand 05 kann ab WinCC flexible 2005 SP1 zum
Download verwendet werden!

Mehr nicht!

Ich hab schon hin und her getestet aber ohne Erfolg.

Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe.

LG
Kitefriend


----------



## Günni1977 (8 April 2010)

also ich kenne es nur von anderen Panels... da gab es ein Einstellungfenster für die Verbindung (z.B. für Busadresse und Baudrate) und ein anderes Fenster, wo die Schnittstellen "enabled" werden mussten.
hat man z.B. ein OS-Update gemacht, war die MPI-Schnittstelle standardmäßig "disabled"...


----------



## JesperMP (8 April 2010)

Aus den Handbuch:​ 


> If the HMI device is interconnected with the configuration PC via PC-PPI cable, activate the "Enable Channel" check box in the "Channel 1" field.


 

Ob die DIP Schaltern auf MPI/DP/PPI oder RS422/RS485 stehen müssen weiss ich nicht. Probier beide Möglicheiten.​


----------



## Günni1977 (8 April 2010)

aber mal abgesehen davon.....

hast du mal probiert, dein Projekt über MPI/Profibus zu übertragen?


----------



## Kitefriend (8 April 2010)

Günni1977 schrieb:


> aber mal abgesehen davon.....
> 
> hast du mal probiert, dein Projekt über MPI/Profibus zu übertragen?



Ja habe ich auch versucht. Mit dem Simatic S7 PC Adapter USB (6ES7 972-0CB20-0XA0) Aber dieses Kabel sein nicht freigegeben laut Siemens. Geht aber auch nicht. 

Das mit dem Channel ein und ausschalten ist auch schon passiert!   No Way.

Ich habe Projekte auf ein MP277 und OP77a/b  tranferieren können. Ist also nicht meine erste Projectierung.

LG
Kitefriend


----------



## Kitefriend (8 April 2010)

Also nach langem hin und her ist es mir nicht möglich das KTP600 mit daten zu versorgen. 
Ich werde das KTP600 in den Briefkasten kloppen und hoffen, daß ich meine Kohle wieder bekomme. 

Ich bedanke mich bei euch für die Hilfestellung.

Siemens könnte ich...

LG
Kitefriend


----------



## BPlagens (12 April 2010)

Die Aussage das der USB-MPI Adapter nicht unterstützt wird ist falsch! Ich hatte das gleiche Problem mit dem Panel (war einfach defekt). Auch damals wurde vom Support behauptet der Adapter sei nicht frei gegeben. Das "Getting startet" sagte aber etwas anderes!

Hier ein Auszug aus der email:


> Sehr geehrter Herr Plagens,
> 
> wir haben eine späte Rückmeldung aus unserer Entwicklungsabteilung erhalten, nach deren Information ist der Transfer mit dem angegebenen Kabel problemlos möglich.
> 
> ...


Und hier eine eMail vom 16.11.2009!


> Sehr geehrter Herr Plagens,
> 
> die Informationen, welche Kabel für welche Geräte freigegeben sind, soll im FAQ
> 
> ...


Leider ist es so, das der Support von Siemens wohl selber nicht über die aktuellsten Freigabelisten verfügt! 

Besorge dir das "Getting started" - wenn du es damit nicht schaffst, ist sicher das Panel defekt!

Ach hier noch kurz der entsprechende Teil der Siemens Doku (Seite 66 der PDF):


> Verbindung mit Projektierungs-PC
> Zur Verbindung Ihres Projektierungs-PC mit dem Bediengerät muss Ihr PC über eine
> passende Schnittstelle verfügen.
> Für die Verbindung ist eine im PC installierte MPI-Schnittstellenkarte oder ein externer
> ...














Als Anhang mal Seite 67 mit einer schönen Grafik, die dein Panel und dein Adapter zeigt!


cu


----------



## rentier rudi (13 April 2010)

Hallo,

Ich meine, das ich das Panel erst mit einer CPU z. 314 verbunden 
habe (über MPI), dann klappte auch alles.


----------

